# Metodo di studio



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

Allora premesso che non sono mai stato uno studente modello, vorrei sapere se esiste un metodo per assimilare piu' velocemente i concetti e ricordarsi le cose a lungo termine. 
Oggi dopo due anni senza aprir libro ho riprovato a studiare un argomento di storia e ci ho messo TRE ore e dico TRE a studiare DUE pagine e MEZZO e dico DUE PAGINE E 1/2. 
Diciamo che ho abbastanza tempo pero' non vorrei sia l'assenza di pressione...non e' che mi son disabituato??

ps: le pagine in realta' sarebbero facciate , quindi una pagina e mezzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2013)

Quando non si toccano i libri per molto tempo ti disabitui, è vero. Lo studio, come qualsiasi altra cosa, ha bisogno di esercizio; è uno sforzo studiare anche quando si è allenati, figurarsi quando si è fuori allenamento da *anni*. Detto questo, io ti consiglio di sbatterci la testa, questo è l'unico metodo, non ci sono aspirine magiche che ti permettono di apprendere


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me quello che fa realmente la differenza è l'interesse per quello che si sta studiando... per dirti pure io per imparare 2 pagine di Storia ci mettevo un botto perchè la odiavo profondamente ed era inutile quello che leggevo mentre quando ho fatto la patente mi sono imparato tutto in 2 settimane e facevo praticamente 1 errore di media nei test xD


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

Non so boh..ti diro' che ho fatto la preselezione ed erano 13.330 domande da imparare a memoria e di queste ne mettevano 100, ne ho prese 90, stavo giorno e notte . Ma qua' ipotizzando che ho superat lo scritto mi tocca studiare un botto di argomenti tra storia matematica diritto e geografia quindi sto cercando di portarmi un po' avanti in modo tale che se anche dovesse andare male e vorrei ri-tentare l'anno prossimo o gli anni dopo avrei buona parte del programma svolto. Tieni conto che se vinco il concorso mi tocca prendere la laurea in giurisprudenza e onestamente per come sto messo ORA la vedo dura, dovrei tenere una media di 15-20 pagine al giorno 
Anzi quando andavo a scuola , in storia e diritto rispetto alle altre andavo abbastanza bene rispetto ad altre materie.


----------



## Canonista (30 Aprile 2013)

Anche io quando studiavo storia non ricordavo mai una data!

Poi tornavo a casa e passavo ore a leggere robe sulla fotografia...e riuscivo a ricordarmi i dati di scatto di ogni foto che guardavo 


Poi invece ci sono quelle persone che, imparando tutta la storia e le date con la loro super memoria, diventano stupide e non riescono a fare un discorso logico.


----------



## esjie (30 Aprile 2013)

Io mi sono elaborato questo metodo: vai avanti, non stare a leggere 10 volte la stessa riga, rileggi al massimo una seconda volta se ti sfugge qualcosa, se ti sfugge ancora passa avanti, leggi solo 1 volta quelle 20-30 pagine (all'inizio magari fai 10). Il giorno dopo continua ad andare avanti nel capitolo, non rileggere le cose di ieri. Quando hai finito il capitolo, o il libro, poi puoi rileggere tutto da capo, per 3-4-5 volte, prima o poi qualcosa ti entra in testa.
E studia di mattina dopo colazione, a mente fresca vai veramente spedito.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2013)

Se stai un pomeriggio per due pagine di storia sei senza speranza 

In ogni caso, il mio metodo è un pò particolare: leggo sottolineando, poi rileggo e cerco di semplificare il tutto (uso espressioni tipo "questi sono andati lì, hanno fatto questo, poi è scoppiata la guerra, ecc") e poi ripeto una o due volte ad alta voce o in mente (ultimamente ho studiato in silenzio). Però io uso poco il libro, preferisco studiare sugli appunti degli altri 

Può sembrare sciocco, però semplificare ti aiuta molto a memorizzare le cose (io quasi mai ho studiato più di una settimana per un esame). Non stare a seguire troppo il libro per sembrare più "professionale", cerca solo di imparare il succo di quello che devi dire e poi ripetilo a parole tue


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Prova a sottolinera le tematiche centrali di ogni argomento,cioè quelle su cui ruota il capitolo o paragrofo.Dopo prova a rileggere un paio di volte il materiale che hai evidenziato e alla fine cerca di memorizzare rileggendo più attentamente.Ti risulterà più facile,per me è così,anche se la storia mi risultava facile memorizzarla.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

Domani provo ad alzarmi presto e vediamo che succede.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Ice,stai perdendo colpi.Una volta le tue domande raggiungevano il picco della serietà quando riguardavano cavalli sgozzati al posto dell'ano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Per ricordare le cose a lungo termine devi ripetere... ripeti quando hai finito di studiare l'argomento, ma non immediatamente... poi ripeti il giorno dopo quello che hai studiato il giorno prima... poi lo ripeti a distanza di una settimana... questo è più o meno quello che devi fare per memorizzare a lungo termine. Poi come dicono altri dipende dall'interesse che suscita in te quell'argomento. Se suscita scarso interesse è più probabile che dimenticherai in fretta ciò che hai studiato.

Se ripeti ciò che hai studiato, la mente tenderà a catalogare come importante quelle informazioni. La memoria funziona più o meno come una pila di fogli: se il foglio sta in alto è più facile prenderlo, se sta molto in basso faticherai non poco ad afferrarlo... per la memoria funziona allo stesso modo: devi fare in modo che il cervello cataloghi come prioritarie le informazioni che devi ricordare. 
Ti puoi aiutare facendo delle mappe mentali di quello che stai studiando e sintetizzando ciò che c'è scritto nel libro o appunti (se sono dispersivi).


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allora premesso che non sono mai stato uno studente modello, vorrei sapere se esiste un metodo per assimilare piu' velocemente i concetti e ricordarsi le cose a lungo termine.
> Oggi dopo due anni senza aprir libro ho riprovato a studiare un argomento di storia e ci ho messo TRE ore e dico TRE a studiare DUE pagine e MEZZO e dico DUE PAGINE E 1/2.
> Diciamo che ho abbastanza tempo pero' non vorrei sia l'assenza di pressione...non e' che mi son disabituato??
> 
> ps: le pagine in realta' sarebbero facciate , quindi una pagina e mezzo.



Il sistema che adotto io da' risultati, ma e' lungo da applicare.

Segui la lezione, prendi appunti. Tanti. Torni a casa e ricopi gli appunti, riassumendoli in meta' dello spazio, meglio se fatto il giorno stesso. Dopo, ripeti, riprendendo gli appunti. A circa dieci giorni dalla lezione, riscrivi gli appunti riassunti in un'ulteriore sintesi, di almeno almeno la meta' dello step precedente. Meglio se ancora piu' sintetico. Se riesci, facendo una mappa comcettuale.Ripeti partendo da li, ora, e riguarda gli appunti precedenti solo se proprio non ti ricordi un particolare.

All'università un corso di sei mesi mediamente mi stava in 3 4 facciate, alla fine.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Maggio 2013)

Se ci metti tanto ad imparare una materia o più, significa che hai scarso interesse verso di essa. Anche a me succede lo stesso con la storia. L'unico metodo è sbattere la testa sul libro e sperare che qualcosina in testa ti rimanga.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Maggio 2013)

A mio parere la cosa più importante quando si studia è capire. Se studi storia, per esempio, collegare i fatti al periodo, al contesto, all'arte, rende tutto più semplice. Per questo motivo trovo molto più utili i manuali di storia che seguono un ordine tematico piuttosto che strettamente cronologico.

Certamente ci sono informazioni puramente mnemoniche come nomi e date, ma anche quelle possono essere "capite" (se contestualizzate).

Per quanto mi riguarda, ricordo assai meglio quelle materie sulle quali ho speso più tempo (magari un paio di esami universitari), ho fatto pratica (ricerche, seminari) e di cui mi sono appassionato (approfondendole per piacere e cultura personale).


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

No , se vinco il concorso mi tocca studiare giorno per giorno, perche' le lezioni da quello che ho capito iniziano alle 8/9 del mattino e finiscono alle 17/18 , quindi tocchera' studiare la sera, e senza sapere se potro' studiare di notte, avro' non piu' di 3/4 ore a disposizione.

E premesso che in 30 minuti mi dovranno interrogare in storia diritto geografia + matematica a seconda del concorso dovro' essere il piu' esauriente possibile, ne vale la mia pagnotta; ergo devo ricordarmi anche date e giorni, saranno quasi 100 argomenti a materia o 15/20 a seconda del concorso che ri/provero' qualora questo non andasse. In quello che sto facendo si tratterebe del primo caso; 100 argomenti a materia ; alla fine ne prendono 15 tra i civili visto che gli altri 15 son riservati . 

Altra cosa in 5 anni di scuola non ho mai fatto schemi/riassunti , ne' ho mai sottolineato sui libri e questo per qualsiasi materia, i libri sembrano praticamente nuovi. Ieri comunque sono arrivato a 5 pagine in 3 h e 45 minuti. Io vorrei sapere soprattutto come fare qualora vincessi sto casso di concorso a studiare 15 pagine al giorno in 4h ... per entrare a livello normale tutto cio' invece non e' necessario, dovrei rifare solo quiz prove fisiche , psicologo e visite mediche. Pero' voglio provare fino all'ultimo ad arrivare piu' in alto possibile in modo tale da non avere rimpianti.


----------



## Dexter (4 Maggio 2013)

ci metti cosi tanto perchè probabilmente ti focalizzi sulle esatte parole che usa il libro. leggi un paio di volte al massimo e sforzati di ripetere con parole tue quello che ricordi...in 4 ore devi fare almeno 20 pagine,ma minimo...non voglio spaventarti,ora fai con calma e vedi in che modo riesci a far prima.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

Ormai se ne parla lunedi' , domani riposo : fuma:


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> All'università un corso di sei mesi mediamente mi stava in 3 4 facciate, alla fine.



O.O


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> O.O



Si lo so XD.
Tra l'altro, sintetizzavo in un moleskine piccolo, perche' sono abituato a scrivere minuscolo. I miei compagni di corso all'inizio mi chiedevano le fotocopie, poi hanno rinunciato, illeggibili XD.

Ma perche' alla fine, a parte le formule matematiche, il concetto e': "109 tuir costi nero"---- nell'articolo 109 tuir il legislatore prevede la deducibilita' di quei componenti negativi di reddito che non sono correlati alla dichiarazione--- nel momento in cui un imprenditore omette di dichiarare componenti positivi di reddito, puo' comunque dedurre, in caso di verifica, ispezione o accertamento, i componenti negativi di reddito, purché ad essi strettamente collegati, se documentati.

Una volta che hai letto, scritto e ripetuto tutto, nella tua testa c'e' già ogni cosa. Servono solo le chiavi per aprire ogni schedario.


----------



## Canonista (5 Maggio 2013)

Esatto, servono solo parole chiave per chi studia sul serio.


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si lo so XD.
> Tra l'altro, sintetizzavo in un moleskine piccolo, perche' sono abituato a scrivere minuscolo. I miei compagni di corso all'inizio mi chiedevano le fotocopie, poi hanno rinunciato, illeggibili XD.
> 
> Ma perche' alla fine, a parte le formule matematiche, il concetto e': "109 tuir costi nero"---- nell'articolo 109 tuir il legislatore prevede la deducibilita' di quei componenti negativi di reddito che non sono correlati alla dichiarazione--- nel momento in cui un imprenditore omette di dichiarare componenti positivi di reddito, puo' comunque dedurre, in caso di verifica, ispezione o accertamento, i componenti negativi di reddito, purché ad essi strettamente collegati, se documentati.
> ...



Ah ecco Non sono abituato a riassumere così tanto. Probabilmente il mio corso di laurea non me lo consente così tanto


----------

